# Was ist www2 ?



## Fluffy (18. Februar 2006)

Was ist eigentlich www2?
z.B. http://www2.hu-berlin.de/
Eine Subdomain kann das ja nicht sein, oder? Ich habe auch Seiten gefunden die entweder mit www oder www2 beginnen und jeweils auf andere Server führen.
Wie funktioniert das und wo ist der Sinn gegenüber einer Subdomain?  

Danke im vorraus für die Antworten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

www2 ist hier lediglich der Name des Rechners.


----------



## SilentWarrior (18. Februar 2006)

www. is deprecated.


----------



## Fluffy (19. Februar 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> www2 ist hier lediglich der Name des Rechners.



Danke. Damit konnte ich in Google endlich was finden.

http://cip.uni-trier.de/benenson/sion/u5/url.html


----------

